# As he rounded a corner/sitting on the curb



## Maria Leopoldina

Olá!

O texto fala sobre uma empresa fabricante de doces, cujo presidente está andando em um supermercado e refletindo sobre como melhorar os resultados financeiros. 

*As he rounded a corner* the CEO spotted a young boy *sitting on the curb* eating a cookie.

Em se tratando de um supermercado, confesso que não sei como traduzir este trecho. Poderiam dar sugestões?

Obrigada.


----------



## marta12

Olá Maria

penso que poderia ser:

Quando o CEO virou uma esquina viu um jovem sentado num canto a comer um bolo/biscoito/bolacha


----------



## GOODVIEW

Marta, _curb_ é meio-fio (Rio de janeiro) ou guia (São Paulo). Não sei como se dirá em Portugal.

Ao dobrar a esquina, o presidente (ou diretor ou...) avistou um jovem sentado no meio-fio, comendo um biscoito.


----------



## marta12

E o que quer dizer meio-fio, Goodview?


----------



## Alentugano

*Meio-fio*
3.fiada de pedras de cantaria que borda as calçadas das ruas

Penso que lancil também pode ser um sinónimo de meio-fio/guia.


----------



## marta12

obrigado Alentugano
Mas, em teoria, não há meio-fio dentro de um supermercado.


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> obrigado Alentugano
> Mas, em teoria, não há meio-fio dentro de um supermercado.


 
Tem razão. Como não li bem o primeiro post, pensei que o menino estivesse na rua.


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Esta é cabeluda. Obrigada a todos. Talvez alguém tenha alguma ideia.


----------



## Archimec

Uma versão portuguesa poderia ser:
Quando o CEO (presidente?) virou a esquina, viu um menino sentado na borda do passeio a comer uma bolacha
P.S. (Partindo do princípio que esse senhor se encontrava no exterior.)


----------



## marta12

Desculpem lá, mas o CEO está dentro do supermercado.
E se for na beira de uma prateleira? na parte de baixo da prateleira?


----------



## GOODVIEW

Eu também entendi que ele estava na parte externa do supermercado, como no estacionamento, por exemplo. Aí faria sentido.


----------



## marta12

As prateleiras que estão mais perto do chão num supermercado parecem-se com um meio-fio/lancil, pelo menos por cá.
O jovem não poderia estar sentado numa delas?


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Pessoal, vou colocar o texto em inglês, porque , na pressa, acho que troquei as bolas. Sorry.

Then one day in 1996 he as strolling through a marketplace in Monterrey, where the company is headquartered, deep in contemplation about what could be done to get the company back on the path to growth and financial health.

As he rounded a corner............ .

Neste caso, acho que se trata de um mercado aberto  e fazem sentido as sugestões apresentadas. Para marketplace encontrei "mercado" e "praça do mercado". Pelas imagens do Google, realmente se trata de um espaço aberto.

Tks again and sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Joca

Feira talvez fosse melhor do que mercado.


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Concordo, Joca. Obrigada.


----------



## Proplanalto

Olá a todos. Sou Brasileiro que fala Inglês e estive vivendo por um curto espaço de tempo nos EUA.
Vi a discussão. E acho que tenho uma modesta contribuição, e ao mesmo tempo, eu gostaria de apresentar um dúvida.
I - Market Place é, no meu entendimento, é uma feira aberta ou uma feira com pequenos stands de vendas ao ar livre.
    Na música dos Beatles  Ob-la-di, Ob-la-dá, o Desmond had a barrow in the market place...ele tinha uma barraquina na 
    Feira...
II - Como o senhor virou o "Corner" eu entendi que ele virou a esquina. Logo, mesmo na primeira oportunidade eu entendi que 
      o mesmo estava fazendo contato com um garoto sentando na "Guia da Calçada".
III- Conceito de Engenheiro: "Guia da Calçada" ou "meio-fio" é,  de acordo com o setor,  trata-se de um bloco de concreto que 
      fixado entre a calçada e a rua, na verdade é chamado na engenharia cívil e empreiteiros de "Guia da Calçada" exatamente 
      por se a primeira coisa a ser constuída. Será colocada uma "Guia" que vai do chão (rasgado, ranhurado) e essa guia, parte
      do fundo até 12, 15, ou 20 cm de altura acima do nível do chão. Assim, de um lado vai ficar o asfalto e do outro a calçada.
      Quando a construção está pronta, vimos apenas uma divisão de cor entre a calçada (ladrilhada ou outra cobertura) e 
      aquela guia. Logo, há uma "Guia" ou "meio-fio" que é diferente, mas imperceptível dessa maneira, na própria calçada. Ela
      (a guia), ou Ele (o meio-fio) ficam meio imperceptível, mas está lá. Quando você senta no meio-fio, e isso é comum nas
      cidades do interior, na verdade a criança coloca os pés na  Rua (nível mais baixo), senta-se no meio-fio, naquela guia que
      estabelece a divisão entre calçada e rua.
IV - A única dúvida que ficou para mim, é se um "Corner" - uma esquina - poderia existir dentro de um supermercado, ou
      seja, se há uma "esquina" dentro do supermercado e seu eu posso usar esse termos (figurado) dentro de um
      estabelecimento comercial.

Um abraço a todos.
Orlando 
SP-Brasil
Mother Language - Portuguese 
The Camões' language.


----------



## Ari RT

Não vejo problemas em chamar 'esquinas' às descontinuidades de caminhos dentro de um super/hipermercado. A cerveja fica no cruzamento do corredor principal com o das bebidas. 
Por muito menos, a cosmologia é uma ciência que fica na esquina entre a matemática e a física; na curva perigosa dos cinquenta nosso amigo Carlos derrapou num amor. Aliás, é provável que o jargão da infraestrutura viária tenha nascido antes dela. Se for assim, seria caso de perguntar se é próprio chamar 'curva' à mudança contínua de direção de uma estrada ou 'reta' ao trecho sem mudança de direção.


----------



## Proplanalto

Ari RT:
Entendo. Até concordo. Acrescento, apenas que, da forma que estava postada a frase, foi surpresa pensar da forma que
vocês estavam entendo: uma esquina dentro do supermercado. Quanto a "esquina" em português, acho que deriva do nosso romantismo, (a beleza e delicadeza da língua portuguesa) - colocamos gênero nas coisas e a língua Inglesa, quando estive diariamente em contato,  eu achei mais prática e lógica; considerando, portanto,  difícil em linguagem comum, alguém usar as figuras que você propõe. Não as considero incorretas. Como não conheço o texto original em Inglês, eu o entendi como uma dissertação de fatos comuns, e é difícil para eu  entender um Americano ou Inglês dizer que ..." I am here in the *corner* of Math and History. I do not know where should I go..."
Do ponto de vista literário, penso eu, é factível ou seja um escritor poderia redigir dessa forma. Nesse ponto, vejo razão nos comentários anteriores. Mas no dia a dia, um homem comum seria mais difícil. Minha dúvida nasce dessa minha percepção da forma de se expressar do homem comum americano. Mas, sim você tem razão ao admitir a interpretação de haver o conceito de esquina dentro do supermercado. Para mim, no contexto, pareceu-me improvável, ou mais lógico que a "esquina" fosse da rua mesmo! Pareceu-me mais lógico.  Mas está correto sua avaliação sim. Pode haver a esquina da Fileira dos Produtos X com os Produtos Y. É possível.
Curb: meio-fio, Guia da Calçada, Guia,  (sarjeta-com alguma limitação). Descrição: é a construção de uma contenção, ou linha divisória de concreto com uma altura "mais ou menos de 15 a 20 cm"  que separa a calçada da rua. A rua fica abaixo do nivel, e geralmente a calçada fica no mesmo nível da Guia. As pessoas passam sobre ela e vê a diferença entre o piso da calçada e a guia, mas não chama muito atenção. Quando a pessoa senta, (criança)  e coloca os pés na Rua, ela está sentada no meio-fio
Obrigado.
Orlando SP Br.


----------



## Ari RT

Concordo. Creio que, para o brasileiro médio, compreender o que seja uma esquina 'dentro' do supermercado não seja nada do outro mundo. Que o brasileiro médio vá usar essa imagem na fala cotidiana já é outra história. 
Importa diferenciar o conjunto das palavras e usos do emissor daqueles do receptor. O emissor competente deve ter um ferramental suficientemente amplo para escolher dentro dele um subconjunto adequado à comunicação que quer realizar. O receptor competente deve ter ferramentas suficientes para decodificar a totalidade da mensagem. Não é preciso que os subconjuntos sejam iguais; é preciso que a área de interseção dos dois abranja toda a comunicação. Esse cuidado toca ao emissor, que é a quem interessa que a probabilidade de (correta) decodificação pelo receptor seja maximizada. Nessa conta entram o contexto, a presumida capacidade do receptor de compreender aproximações e figuras de linguagem, o conhecimento do receptor sobre o campo do conhecimento em lide, o registro usado, o vocabulário escolhido... deve haver mais critérios.
No fim das contas, o critério que importa é 'o seu interlocutor vai entender?' Se a resposta for 'sim', fique a esquina dentro do supermercado. Caso contrário, encontremos outra palavra ou criemos uma paráfrase.


----------

